# beauty must-go places in NYC



## Guinevere (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm going to be in New York, Manhattan mainly, in April for the first time. Are there make up stores I simply have to go??

MAC pro stores and sephora's are already on my list, I would love to buy some NYX cosmetics, do you know where I can find them in Manhattan?

So if you have any suggestions I would be happy if you could share them with me.

Thanks already
Guinevere


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure where they sell NYX..but my faves are Ricky's,Henri Bendel & Bergdorf's beauty department, Bigelow's,Zitomer. Have a great trip!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 13, 2010)

the make up forever store!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 13, 2010)

MAKE UP FOREVER HAS A STORE?!

I think I just created a new life goal..


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah I went there last summer when I visited my family.

8 East 12th Street
New York, NY 10003-4427
(212) 941-9337


----------



## Junkie (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_MAKE UP FOREVER HAS A STORE?!

I think I just created a new life goal.._

 

There's one in Montreal too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 13, 2010)

The Inglot store.  They are a Polish brand and have a lot of really great products and tons of colors.  I believe it's right near Times Square.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 13, 2010)

Inglot and Anna Sui!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to come back to NYC this fall as well!


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow thanks so much!!! Already so many answers 
I know it sounds weird to a local *g* but I would also love to go to a Walmart, Target and Ulta, but as far as I see there are none in Manhattan..


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 

 
_Wow thanks so much!!! Already so many answers 
I know it sounds weird to a local *g* but I would also love to go to a Walmart, Target and Ulta, but as far as I see there are none in Manhattan.._

 






 Yea....those stores are out in the other boroughs...Brooklyn, Queens...the best place for those stores is Long Island by far.

But in NYC...u MUST go the MAKE UP FOR EVER Boutique in Union Square, the INGLOT Store in Times Square, the MAC PRO Store on 5th Avenue, and if u want check out the OCC Outlet store on 31st Street. 

And if u want a shopping buddy.....hit me up!


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_





 Yea....those stores are out in the other boroughs...Brooklyn, Queens...the best place for those stores is Long Island by far.

But in NYC...u MUST go the MAKE UP FOR EVER Boutique in Union Square, the INGLOT Store in Times Square, the MAC PRO Store on 5th Avenue, and if u want check out the OCC Outlet store on 31st Street. 

And if u want a shopping buddy.....hit me up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would love to have a shopping buddy!!! we only have to lock down my boyfriend in a boring museum and so and we can start!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 

 
_Would love to have a shopping buddy!!! we only have to lock down my boyfriend in a boring museum and so and we can start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dump him at the Museum of Natural History that should give you atleast 8hrs of shopping time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is an Ulta and Target very near each other in Westbury, LI oh and  make sure you make it to Century 21. Not a makeup place but a place for awesome shopping.


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 

 
_Would love to have a shopping buddy!!! we only have to lock down my boyfriend in a boring museum and so and we can start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yippee!!!!!!!!!!! Send him off to MoMA and let's go! Just let me know the details before ur trip! I live on Long Island too so I know where to find the Ultas, Targets and Walmarts! Oh and u can't forget Harmons either!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Yippee!!!!!!!!!!! Send him off to MoMA and let's go! Just let me know the details before ur trip! I live on Long Island too so I know where to find the Ultas, Targets and Walmarts! Oh and u can't forget Harmons either!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't there a big assed Harmon's in Westbury too? Across the street from the Source Mall?


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Isn't there a big assed Harmon's in Westbury too? Across the street from the Source Mall?_

 
I think so! All those stores r in Westbury....plus u can use the 20% off coupons from Bed Bath and Beyond there too...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_I think so! All those stores r in Westbury....plus u can use the 20% off coupons from Bed Bath and Beyond there too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Westbury was one of my fav..non city shopping places. Just because the parking was decent.


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 13, 2010)

Isn't westbury this huuuuge shopping outlet mall? If they do have ulta and walmart or target there it would be great, cause i think we will go there.

The girls shopping day sounds soo awesome but i think my honey would be superhurt if i dump him somewhere for make up shopping, he isn't that much a fan gg but i'll try what i can do

the mac pro store is on 5th avenue?? On their website stands another adress


----------



## elb154 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am headed to NYC some time soon as well (my sister gets a discounted trip through school). I am so glad to see so many replies. I have already started looking up these places and memorizing the map!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok... I suggest you go to *Alcone* on 322 West 49th Street. They have Ben Nye and tons of pro products (Alcone Company: Professional Makeup Artists Premiere Online Store for Quality Cosmetics, Character Makeup, Tools, and Technical Training: Home). 
*Ricky's* in Chinatown... dont know the right address tho sorry, but they have everything!!! Extensions, Lashes, Nail Polishes Galoree!
Ummm... one beauty supply in Manhattan that has NYX is *Beauty 35* on 505 8th Avenue and 35th St. 
If you get to go to a Harmons they have NYX as well, none in NYC tho. 
Of course hit up the *Make Up Forever *store since it is the only one they have in the U.S!!
Well thats all i can think of besides going to *MACY's* in Herald Square 34th St (there's a Sephora right across the street!). 

Have fun and Happy shopping!!!!!!


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dominikanmorena* 

 
_Ok... I suggest you go to *Alcone* on 322 West 49th Street. They have Ben Nye and tons of pro products (Alcone Company: Professional Makeup Artists Premiere Online Store for Quality Cosmetics, Character Makeup, Tools, and Technical Training: Home). 
*Ricky's* in Chinatown... dont know the right address tho sorry, but they have everything!!! Extensions, Lashes, Nail Polishes Galoree!
Ummm... one beauty supply in Manhattan that has NYX is *Beauty 35* on 505 8th Avenue and 35th St. 
If you get to go to a Harmons they have NYX as well, none in NYC tho. 
Of course hit up the *Make Up Forever *store since it is the only one they have in the U.S!!
Well thats all i can think of besides going to *MACY's* in Herald Square 34th St (there's a Sephora right across the street!). 

Have fun and Happy shopping!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks so much!!!!

To all of you!!!


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh I have another question, a little one, I would love to get from got2b the guardian angels, do you know places in manhattan that sell got2b and are likely to have them?
Cause I only know them from folica.com and I would love to buy them

Oh and a place who sells China Glaze and OPI polishes??


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2010)

I would totally suggest Alcone & Inglot....and isn't there a CCO in NYC in some random building????


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 15, 2010)

You MUST visit the Cosmetic Market (17 East 37th Street). They have discounted Clinique, Stila, d/c drugstore items and perfumes too! Love it...let us know what you end up getting if you go!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 

 
_Oh I have another question, a little one, I would love to get from got2b the guardian angels, do you know places in manhattan that sell got2b and are likely to have them?
Cause I only know them from folica.com and I would love to buy them

Oh and a place who sells China Glaze and OPI polishes??_

 

got2b is for hair right?? well i've seen them in drug stores like duane reade, and walgreens i believe. cant really help you to much there. but OPI can be found in sephora and duane reade on 34th and 8th. i would highly recommend you go to rickys... they have everryythiiingg!!! all polishes, hair products, i mean everrything. lol


----------



## Guinevere (Feb 20, 2010)

I promise to make a post on my blog about what I got 
Will crash my bank account.. *gg*


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

I would definitely hit the MUFE store and Inglot. I envy you...i wish i could go but i'm still in school and don't have the money to blow in NYC (which will be ALOTTTT)


----------



## Guinevere (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to be blank forever after this trip.. *gg* Bute I'm so excited too, I don't know if I need to go in the MUFE store, we have a store in Vienna and Sephora does sell it as well doesn'T it??

I wanna focus on stuff we don't have at all, which is a lot *gg*


----------



## L281173 (Mar 14, 2010)

You must also check out Rickys-NYC.  They are very trendy.


----------



## Guinevere (Mar 15, 2010)

I totally will, I already made a huuugee list with all shopping places I want to go. Gosh I'm so excited, I can't wait!!!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 13, 2010)

Perfect timing on this thread as I am in New York for the week.  I've already made my husband plug all these addresses into his I-phone.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there a Ricky's superstore- or one with more makeup choices than the rest? I want to buy some more of their Mattese products.

I can't believe I keep going to Times Square and forgetting about Inglot.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going to NYC in May, and just added Inglot to my list, haven't heard about it before, it looks AMAZING!
How are the prices compared to Mac?

Is there anywhere I can buy empty pans for pressing pigments that would fit the Mac palettes?
It would be easier for me than ordering them online


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinky & Poodle* 

 
_I'm going to NYC in May, and just added Inglot to my list, haven't heard about it before, it looks AMAZING!
How are the prices compared to Mac?

Is there anywhere I can buy empty pans for pressing pigments that would fit the Mac palettes?
It would be easier for me than ordering them online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Inglot is slightly a bit more cheaper than MAC. The lipsticks and eyeshadows are $12 and n/p $10. I know the MUFE store sells empty pans for like $12 or so...have fun while you're here!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 26, 2010)

I just found these pictures from Inglots and it just stressed me out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look at all those pink lipsticks, how am I going to leave the store without one of each  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Inglot Cosmetics (Ridiculously pic heavy) | Forum | Gaia Online


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 26, 2010)

^WHOA! Thank you for posting.  I will be there this weekend!


----------

